# S7 1500 Analogsignal Skalierung



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

Ich habe eine Karte [6ES7531-7KF00-0AB0] 8AI verbaut.
Alle Eingänge sind belegt und auf 4-20mA 2-Draht eingestellt. Alle Sensoren müssen auch von der Karte versorgt werden.

*Laut Handbuch verhält sich das Eingangswort so:

4mA: PEW = 0
20mA: PEW = 27648

Ãœberlauf ab 22,81 mA: PEW = 32511
Untersteuerung unter 4mA bis 1,185 mA: PEW = -4864
Unterlauf unter 1,185mA: PEW = -32768
*
An einem Kanal ist ein Druckaufnehmer direkt angeschlossen und zur Kontrolle ist ein Multimeter mit in der Leitung drin.
Folgendes ist mir bisher bei dem Kanal aufgefallen:

*Druckaufnehmer angeschlossen und kein Druck / also 4mA - laut Messgerät auch OK: PEW = ca. 3500
Druckaufnehmer abgeklemmt / Eingang nicht belegt - quasi Drahtbruch: PEW = ca. 0
*
Verhält sich also ganz anders wie im Handbuch beschrieben ist. 

Mein Messbaustein für die Skalierung ist folgendermaßen programmiert:

PEW Untergrenze = 0
PEW Obergrenze = 27648

[PEW < -50] oder [PEW > 32510] = Störung Messung

AnschlieÃŸend werden der UG und OG dann der sensorspezifische Messbereich zugewiesen. In meinem Beispiel dann 0 - 10bar.

Formel: [(PEW - 0) / 27648]  *  [10 bar (Skalenende) - 0 bar (Skalenanfang)] + 0 bar (Skalenanfang)


Hat soweit auch funktioniert und plötzlich stimmt nach Wochen der Skalierte Messwert in der SPS mit dem Messwert vor Ort nicht überein.
Der Messwert in der SPS ist plötzlich etwa um 1,5 geringer als am Druckmanometer an der Leitung. Wird der Druckaufnehmer demontiert hat der 0 bar und liefert laut Messgerät auch 4mA. 
Da der Kanal wie bereits oben geschrieben trotzdem ca. 3500 liefert, haben ich einen unrealen Messwert in der SPS  (ca. 1,2 bar).

Die anderen Kanäle konnte ich noch nicht prüfen. 

Hier der Auszug aus dem Handbuch:


----------



## Wincctia (30 August 2017)

Hallo Robob, 

wo wo sind die Druckschalter Verbaut? 
Hast du evtl emv? Sind umrichtet im Einsatz? 
Hast du die Mana Klemme sauber mit Minus verbunden? 
Mal noch ganz anderes Thema in der Hardware Config ist der Richtige Messbereich angewählt? Besonders mit Tia lade Wut passiert das Schnell das eine Hardware geladen Wirt obwohl das nicht gewohlt ist. 


Ps welche CPU hast du genau ? Schon S7 1500 ist der Tn direkt an der CPU oder per pn? 
Sind es 2 leitet oder 3 Leiter Messumformer du da angeschlossen hast?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2017)

Ich hatte noch nicht so viele S7-1500 Analogbaugruppen aber ist evtl. wie bei der 300ér möglich
die Drahtbruchkontrolle nicht aktiviert?


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 

Ohne lang herumzureden, hier paar Auszüge. 
So wie hier auf den Bildern ist auch auch vor Ort.

Druckaufnehmer ist ein 2-Draht Boie Hydrolevel 0-10 bar, eingebaut in einer Druckleitung für Betriebswasser.


----------



## RONIN (30 August 2017)

Grundsätzlich verhält sich ein S7-1500 Analogeingang auch genauso wie du es erwartest sofern 4..20mA parametriert ist.
0..mA = Digitwert < 0; 4..mA = Digitwert = 0

Die 3500 passen auch nicht wenn 0..20mA parametriert wäre...
Sicher dass die Hardwarekonfig in der CPU aktuell ist? Sonst fällt mir nicht so viel ein.


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich verhält sich ein S7-1500 Analogeingang auch genauso wie du es erwartest sofern 4..20mA parametriert ist.
> 0..mA = Digitwert < 0; 4..mA = Digitwert = 0
> 
> Die 3500 passen auch nicht wenn 0..20mA parametriert wäre...
> Sicher dass die Hardwarekonfig in der CPU aktuell ist? Sonst fällt mir nicht so viel ein.




Ja, 100% sicher. Ich war gerade nochmal über Fernzugriff online auf der Steuerung. Alles aktuell. 

Mein Kollege meinte, ich soll den Eingang als 0-20mA parametrieren. Ich denke, dass kann auch nicht die große Lösung sein. 

Ich meine, so wie es parametriert ist, passt es doch!? 

Nächste Woche bin ich nochmal vor Ort. Werde es mit einem mA-Geber simulieren, bzw. eine andere Analogbaugruppe probieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2017)

Sag mal bei deinen Schaltplan sieht es so aus als wenn der Sensor mit einen M8 bzw. M12 Anschluss versehen
ist und er von deiner Baugruppe nur ein "+" als Versorgung bekommt. Kann es möglich sein das dein Sensor
Grundsätzlich eine Spannungsversorgung benötigt, das heißt zb.24VDC?


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sag mal bei deinen Schaltplan sieht es so aus als wenn der Sensor mit einen M8 bzw. M12 Anschluss versehen
> ist und er von deiner Baugruppe nur ein "+" als Versorgung bekommt. Kann es möglich sein das dein Sensor
> Grundsätzlich eine Spannungsversorgung benötigt, das heißt zb.24VDC?



Hier ein Bild vom Anschlussschema vom Hersteller...
Habe den DIN siehe roten Rahmen.
Laut Datenblatt ist es auch wirklich ein 2-Leiter 4-20mA Sensor.


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2017)

RoBop schrieb:


> *Druckaufnehmer angeschlossen und kein Druck / also 4mA - laut Messgerät auch OK: PEW = ca. 3500
> *


(3500 ist ca. 6 mA)
Das scheint mir wie falsch angeschlossen (*) oder Analogeingang defekt oder durch andere Eingänge beeinflußt. Ich würde die Baugruppe bzw. den Eingang tauschen (den Sensor mal alleine an die/eine Baugruppe an verschiedene Eingänge anschließen).

(*) Ist der Sensor wirklich an 29 (+) und 30 (-) angeschlossen und 31 und 32 sind unbelegt?

Harald


----------



## DiSC1981 (30 August 2017)

Laut dem Schaltplan ist Mana mit Erde verbunden. Laut Siemens Manual wird Mana mit M der Versorgungsspannung und mit Erde verbunden. 
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Problem mit deiner Verbindung zwischen M Versorgungsspannung und Erde besteht und dadurch ungewollt Potentialunterschiede entstehen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 August 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht der Siemens-Experte, aber wenn die Angaben im Handbuch stimmen kannst Du den Sensor nicht an dieser Siemens-Baugruppe betreiben, weil diese eine zu hohe Spannung liefert. Der Sensor verträgt Spannungen von 9-32V und Siemens liefert 35V (s. Bild).


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> (3500 ist ca. 6 mA)
> Das scheint mir wie falsch angeschlossen (*) oder Analogeingang defekt oder durch andere Eingänge beeinflußt. Ich würde die Baugruppe bzw. den Eingang tauschen (den Sensor mal alleine an die/eine Baugruppe an verschiedene Eingänge anschließen).
> 
> (*) Ist der Sensor wirklich an 29 (+) und 30 (-) angeschlossen und 31 und 32 sind unbelegt?
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Nee, also da bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass das so passt.


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

DiSC1981 schrieb:


> Laut dem Schaltplan ist Mana mit Erde verbunden. Laut Siemens Manual wird Mana mit M der Versorgungsspannung und mit Erde verbunden.
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Problem mit deiner Verbindung zwischen M Versorgungsspannung und Erde besteht und dadurch ungewollt Potentialunterschiede entstehen?



Sieht man hier auf der Seite vom Schaltplan leider nicht - Erde ist grundsätzlich mit M der Spannungsversorgung gebrückt.


----------



## RoBop (30 August 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht der Siemens-Experte, aber wenn die Angaben im Handbuch stimmen kannst Du den Sensor nicht an dieser Siemens-Baugruppe betreiben, weil diese eine zu hohe Spannung liefert. Der Sensor verträgt Spannungen von 9-32V und Siemens liefert 35V (s. Bild).
> Anhang anzeigen 38406



Stimmt, du hast Recht!


----------



## RONIN (30 August 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht der Siemens-Experte, aber wenn die Angaben im Handbuch stimmen kannst Du den Sensor nicht an dieser Siemens-Baugruppe betreiben, weil diese eine zu hohe Spannung liefert. Der Sensor verträgt Spannungen von 9-32V und Siemens liefert 35V (s. Bild).
> Anhang anzeigen 38406


Ich seh's auch, glaub aber da ist was anderes gemeint. Die Siemens-Karten liefern durch die Bank 24V für die Geber. Oder ist da was anders bei den 1500er?
Steht auch so in den technischen Daten der Karte...Geberversorgung​


[*=1]24V-Geberversorgung
[*=1]Kurzschluss-Schutz -Ja
[*=1]Ausgangsstrom, max. 53 mA

Kapier aber auf die schnelle auch nicht was die 35V heißen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 August 2017)

RoBop schrieb:


> .. Hat soweit auch funktioniert und plötzlich stimmt nach Wochen der Skalierte Messwert in der SPS mit dem Messwert vor Ort nicht überein...


Man kann also davon ausgehen dass es schon einmal nach Bilderbuch funktioniert hat?

Durch das Blockschaltbild würde ich mich mal nicht verunsichern lassen.  Was diese Spannungsanhebung von +11V bedeutet, weiß wahrscheinlich auch  nur Siemens. Welche Spannung liegt denn maximal am Sensor an? Das kann  ja mal nachmessen.

Da ich auch keinen weiteren Verdacht habe, würde ich  den Strom auch mal auf der anderen Leitung messen, nur um sicher zu  gehen dass am Sensor nichts nach irgendwo anders hin fließt. Des weiteren würde ich, wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde, das Potenzial zwischen M und Mana noch einmal überprüfen.


----------



## RoBop (7 September 2017)

So, ich war gestern vor Ort und bin bin auch irgendwie mehr verwirrt als vorher Heim gefahren.

Die Analogbaugruppe hängt als vorletztes Modul auf einem IM Rack. Als letzte Baugruppe hängt nochmal dieselbe Karte, neu - unbenutzt - in der Hardware konfiguriert.
An der letzten Karte hängt noch kein Sensor dran und alle Analogeingänge sind in der Hardware auch "deaktiviert". Dort sollen bald weitere Analogmessungen angeschlossen werden. 
Somit hatte ich die Möglichkeit, die Analogkarten für Referenzzwecke zu tauschen.

Alle Analogmessungen (2-Draht) waren so laut Schaltbild von Siemens angeschlossen. Auch der Pin 18 (Mana) war mit dem PE verbunden.

Siehe Bild zum Vergleich:






Zum Phänomen:

Das Problem war/ist am "Kanal 6"

- mA-Signal stimmt laut Messgerät, aber der PEW Dezimalwert stimmt gar nicht - verändert sich aber sobald sich das Signal auch verändert.
- mA-Geber mit dem selben Wert des Sensors bringt keine Veränderung am Dezimalwert
- kein Sensor bzw. Kabel (quasi Drahtbruch) am Kanal 6 --> Dezimalwert liegt etwa bei "300" wobei er laut Handbuch einen "Minuswert - -32768" anzeigen sollte.
- stelle ich den mA-Geber auf 20mA ein, liegt der maximale Dezimalwert nicht bei "27648" ´, sondern deutlich darüber (ca 32000)

Dann dachte ich mir, ich klemme alle anderen Sensoren der Reihe nach ab... 
Bei "Kanal 2" bin ich fündig geworden! Klemme ich diesen Kanal ab, geht der Dezimalwert "ca. 300" ohne Sensor von Kanal 6 plötzlich in den Minusbereich (-32768) wie es laut Handbuch so sein soll!
Dann mA-Geber auf 4mA eingestellt --> Dezimalwert liegt ca. bei "0". Bei 20mA liegt der Dezimalwert ca. bei 27648. Alles OK!

Karte defekt oder Sensor Kanal 2??? Also zuerst einen ganz anderen 2-Draht Sensor an Kanal 2 angeschlossen - Phänomen ist dasselbe! 
Den anderen Sensor dran gelassen und die Analogkarte mit der "neuen - jungfräulichen" getauscht ---> Phänomen ist dasselbe!
Also weder Sensor - noch Karte schein kaputt zu sein. 

Dieselbe Konstellation mit Kanal 2 und 6 habe ich auf der letzten Karte hergestellt. Auch da taucht dasselbe Problem auf.

Daraufhin habe ich dann eine andere Verdrahtung probiert. Alle Kanäle auf 4-Draht eingestellt und ALLE Sensoren als 4-Draht-Sensoren angeschlossen.

Hier die Originalschaltung laut Handbuch und die von mir verwendete Verdrahtung. Zu meiner Verdrahtung muss ich sagen, dass alle Sensoren von derselben +24V Quelle gespeist wurden und auch alle 0V Anschlüsse zusammengefasst wurden. Bei meiner Änderung habe ich nur mal den Kanal 0 im Schaltbild abgeändert. Alle anderen Kanäle wurden natürlich auch so angeschlossen.
Die +24V bzw. 0V Quelle ist auch keine andere als bei der Versorgung der Baugruppe. 0V ist zusätzlich mit dem PE verbunden.






Ähm... auch da bleibt das Phänomen gleich!
Seltsamerweise beeinflusst der Kanal 6 den Kanal 2 aber nicht. 
Natürlich war der ganze Tag dann irgendwo futsch. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, jemals solche unerklärlichen Probleme bei einer Analogmessung gehabt zu haben.
Bei der 1200er sind da Analogprobleme schon vorprogrammiert. Das dort dach einer Zeit hier und da ein Analogwert hin- und herspringt, ist mir nicht neu. Dort hilft aber eine neue Baugruppe sofort.


Ich habe vorläufig den Kanal 6 auf den Kanal 0 der "leeren" Karten angeklemmt, um vorerst eine Funktion zu gewährleisten. 
Die Schaltung hat so wie sie war auch zuvor ca. einen Monat ohne Probleme funktioniert. 

Aus der Not heraus wurden jetzt 8 Speisetrenner von Siemens bestellt. Dann heißt es wieder - Probieren.

PS: habe mal die ersten Versorgungsklemmen aller Kanäle gemessen. Laut Hinweis und Siemens-Schaltbild sollen dort 35V anliegen. Dort liegen nur 24V an.


----------



## RoBop (7 September 2017)

Ein was ist mir noch aufgefallen:

Laut Hardwarekonfiguration gibt es von der Karte eine "V2.1", verbaut und konfiguriert wurden wurden "V2.0". Die letzte "neue" Karte wurde vor knapp 3 Wochen bei Siemens bestellt und eingebaut. 
Geliefert wurde ebenfalls eine "V2.0".


----------



## A3Q (7 September 2017)

Einen Verdrahtungsfehler auf der Klemmleiste kannst du ausschließen?

EDIT: Gibt es, wenn das so im Originalzustand angeschlossen ist, irgend einen Fehler auf der Baugruppe? Was sagt der Wertestatus des jeweiligen Kanals? 
Die PEW-Werte, die du genannt hast, sind auch die eingelesenen Werte, nicht deine skalierten?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## RoBop (11 September 2017)

A3Q schrieb:


> Einen Verdrahtungsfehler auf der Klemmleiste kannst du ausschließen?
> 
> EDIT: Gibt es, wenn das so im Originalzustand angeschlossen ist, irgend einen Fehler auf der Baugruppe? Was sagt der Wertestatus des jeweiligen Kanals?
> Die PEW-Werte, die du genannt hast, sind auch die eingelesenen Werte, nicht deine skalierten?
> ...



Richtig. Der PEW-Wert ist der direkt eingelesene Wert in der Baugruppe OHNE Skalierung. Einen Verdrahtungsfehler kann ich zu 100% ausschließen. 
Einen Fehler gibts nicht auf der Baugruppe. Laut Diagnosepuffer ist alles OK.


----------



## RoBop (15 September 2017)

So, Fehler gefunden.
Mehr oder weniger durch einen Zufall.
Vorab, es ist die erste 1500er, mit der ich was zu tun habe. Davor eben nur 300er bzw. 1200er.



















Für manche dürfte der Fall wohl klar sein. 

Alles funktioniert nun wie es soll.

Insgesamt sind 3 Analogbaugruppen verbaut. Eine funktionierte bis zum Schluss trotz Brücken einwandfrei. Die 2. Baugruppe ist erst nach ca. einem Monat mit dem "unerklärlichen" Fehler ausgestiegen.

Brücken entfernt und siehe da, alles funktioniert wie es soll. 

Eine unschöne Stolperstelle von Siemens... Das nur irgendwo in einer PDF zur erwähnen ist auch nicht so toll.


----------

